# FreeBSD 9 doesn't support Dell H700?



## meteor8488 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi All,
I'm trying to install FreeBSD 9 on Dell R620 with H700.
It seems that FreeBSD 9 can't boot with H700, below are the error messages,

anyone can help?


----------

